# California GSD owners (fires)



## Ozymandiasmv (Oct 3, 2018)

How are your pups faring with all the smoke, particularly in the Bay Area? Are there a lot of stir crazy puppies out there?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Prayers for all these people and animals.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I just stick to our routine. I'm stubborn and he doesn't complain. I'll go back to breathing when it clears up.


----------



## Ozymandiasmv (Oct 3, 2018)

Steve Strom said:


> I'm stubborn and he doesn't complain. I'll go back to breathing when it clears up.


:rofl:


----------



## Ozymandiasmv (Oct 3, 2018)

It's been so bad the last two days - AQI up above 200. We've kept the cats in, and I'm starting to cough (and I'm like Steve...stubborn).

I can't imagine what it's like up closer to the fire zone. Pray for rain, please.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

The videos and photos look terrible.... glad you guys are all hanging in there.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

The stories and videos are hurting my heart. Just stay safe.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Stubborn isn’t an option for me, I work outdoors. There are masks for us humans but our organization feels it’s a mixed message to wear them while working the dogs without them when they are also at risk.

I’ve been following the same protocol for my personal dogs as my training dogs. Keystone has some respiratory issues right now so I’m not taking any chances. No walks/hikes for the past week. They get a quick romp during potty breaks but otherwise, indoor activities only. They’re nearly 6 and nearly 12... so not going completely nuts.

My area had been mostly in the Orange with a few days of red.... now that we’re in the purple I’m feeling it pretty bad. Tight chest, burning eyes.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

My favorite place I have ever visited is Northern Cali.. God bless every living soul... Don't be too stubborn...... Be safe


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

No stubborn never does any good regarding health. These fires can effect not only the people with respiratory issues but also the healthy. It is so worth wearing masks outside and keeping pets inside and out for bathroom breaks only. I can only think to many people who did not not wear masks on 9/11 and their dogs and long term effects. Everyone thinks nothing will happen to them there is no bravery in this. Be smart and be safe !!!!!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have asthma, so I'm remaining indoors as much as possible. I'm off work on Fridays and usually take Cava out for a hike, but skipped last week and again today. She is starting to become annoying... :rofl: Our house is fairly small so ball play and tug indoors is somewhat limited. 

At least the air is a bit better at home than at work in Oakland - the difference between Unhealthy and Very Unhealthy is very noticeable to me since my lungs aren't great. I ended up getting bronchitis from the Wine Country fires last year, I'm hoping that doesn't happen again but at least we're 3 times as far away from the Camp Fire than we are to Napa and Sonoma counties.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fodder said:


> Stubborn isn’t an option for me, I work outdoors. There are masks for us humans *but our organization feels it’s a mixed message to wear them while working the dogs without them when they are also at risk.*
> 
> ...
> 
> My area had been mostly in the Orange with a few days of red.... now that we’re in the purple I’m feeling it pretty bad. Tight chest, burning eyes.


I get their thought process on this but OSHA might have some very strong feelings on that. 

Not only OSHA but someday, your Pulmonologist who is treating you for lung damage while dosing you with prednisone, advair, albuterol and you are on disability because of it might have strong feelings on this as well.

Wear the mask.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I have asthma, so I'm remaining indoors as much as possible. I'm off work on Fridays and usually take Cava out for a hike, but skipped last week and again today. She is starting to become annoying... :rofl: Our house is fairly small so ball play and tug indoors is somewhat limited.
> 
> At least the air is a bit better at home than at work in Oakland - the difference between Unhealthy and Very Unhealthy is very noticeable to me since my lungs aren't great. I ended up getting bronchitis from the Wine Country fires last year, I'm hoping that doesn't happen again but at least we're 3 times as far away from the Camp Fire than we are to Napa and Sonoma counties.


Off on Fridays????? When you can hear me cussing in the Caldecott at 4:00 today, its not personal. Lol.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Steve Strom said:


> Off on Fridays????? When you can hear me cussing in the Caldecott at 4:00 today, its not personal. Lol.


For nearly 20 years now.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh, rub it in. With all this stupid GPS stuff, there isn't even a back road you can take anymore.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

2-3 blocks short walk only to potty. Pup could use an N95 mask too. Jeez, 3rd year in a row it's this bad.
I'm with Debbie, moderate asthma, this is no beuno. Sorry for those losing loved ones and homes.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Mycobra is the one person I can think of who's pretty close to Paradise. He's not on here a lot. Anyone see him on Facebook or anything?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Steve Strom said:


> Mycobra is the one person I can think of who's pretty close to Paradise. He's not on here a lot. Anyone see him on Facebook or anything?


He hasn't been active on FB either. I was kind of waiting for an update from them but I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Steve Strom said:


> Mycobra is the one person I can think of who's pretty close to Paradise. He's not on here a lot. Anyone see him on Facebook or anything?


I asked Jane. They are ok. His wife has been on facebook this week.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> I get their thought process on this but OSHA might have some very strong feelings on that.
> 
> Not only OSHA but someday, your Pulmonologist who is treating you for lung damage while dosing you with prednisone, advair, albuterol and you are on disability because of it might have strong feelings on this as well.
> 
> Wear the mask.


Slow down. I wasn’t clear. Masks are required for staff (red and above). We are wearing them. Orange is unhealthy for sensitive groups and masks can be used at your own personal discretion, HOWEVER, we are still not allowed to work dogs (with or without masks) because the dogs don’t have a choice in the matter - hence the mixed messaging comment. Dogs are not being worked outdoors.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jeremy hasn't posted on FB since 11/4, but his wife did just yesterday. I believe they live in Chico, where many people have been evacuated to. The air quality there has to be horrible. Celeste (Katsu) lives in the area too I think. ETA: she's actually about an hour north of them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fodder said:


> Slow down.


Well that's kind of rude. I commented on what you wrote. :thinking::shrug:


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> Well that's kind of rude. I commented on what you wrote. :thinking::shrug:


It’s the cabin fever.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the thoughts everyone. The evacuations got within a couple miles of us, so we decided to go ahead and evacuate for a few days just to be safe. We are home now. The smoke is horrible here. We have some club members and friends whove lost their homes and some whos homes survived, but are still evacuated. 

Im staying inside as much as possible. Working dogs in the house which is annoying and just trying to continue on as much as possible. Im taking some of the dogs out to business I know who will let me take my dogs in and play and just trying to keep a routine as much as possible. Im wearing a mask outside. Its just gross out there. The whole state is bad. I picked up a client dog in SF today, and it was bad there too. 

These fires are horrible. My entire town looks like a refugee camp. Tent cities in every large parking lot. One thing I will say is Im very impressed with this community and how everyone is stepping up to help. Local businesses are donating and doing what they can, food trucks going to the evac centers and cooking and handing out food for free, people donating food to keep the food trucks going, and just in general around town Ive never seen everyone go out of their way so much to help and be polite to one another. Truly shows what we are capable of when we arent arguing over senseless crap. 

Attached is a screen shot of our weather/air index. I feel like this cant be accurate.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank goodness for decent people. Hang in there.... ?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

546, oh my... I can’t imagine. I’m struggling right now in 240. Unfortunately the numbers appear accurate. The weather app has the same readings as airnow.gov which has been seemingly reliable in my area the past week.

My thoughts are with you!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

There was a report on the news this morning that the current air quality in CA is the worst in the world due to the numerous fires. Rates worse than the most polluted air of China and parts of India. My heart goes out to all of CA. I can't even imagine what you are going through.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@mycobraracr -glad to here you are all ok.

I sincerely, with my whole heart, hope that things take a turn for the better soon for all those affected.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

mycobraracr said:


> Thanks for the thoughts everyone. The evacuations got within a couple miles of us, so we decided to go ahead and evacuate for a few days just to be safe. We are home now. The smoke is horrible here. We have some club members and friends whoÂ’ve lost their homes and some whoÂ’s homes survived, but are still evacuated.
> 
> IÂ’m staying inside as much as possible. Working dogs in the house which is annoying and just trying to continue on as much as possible. IÂ’m taking some of the dogs out to business I know who will let me take my dogs in and play and just trying to keep a routine as much as possible. IÂ’m wearing a mask outside. ItÂ’s just gross out there. The whole state is bad. I picked up a client dog in SF today, and it was bad there too.
> 
> ...


We were hitting numbers close to 400 in August and we had some distance between us and the fires. You guys are in the thick of it so what you are seeing is probably accurate. 

Our work was shut down for a few days until the numbers dropped out of the “red”. For those sensitive to the smoke it can be a real struggle and I feel for them. I tried heading to water for exercising the dogs during the “better” air quality periods, but it was still unhealthy. Change your home air filters and If you do a lot of driving you might want to change out your cars cabin and engine air filters as well.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so glad you guys are safe, Jeremy. Wow, that air quality is bad.  Helping all the people who have lost their homes, many of whom have also lost their jobs since their place of employment is now gone, seems like such a daunting task. I'm glad to see the local community is doing what they can to help. It has to be completely overwhelming.


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

We are about 200 miles south of Chico, and the air quality here has been horrid until it started raining yesterday. It doesn’t smell like the world is on fire anymore, but my GSD refuses to go out in the rain! I’ve been having to go outside in the rain with him for his bathroom breaks, because he won’t go out alone! He is 5 months old, and this is his first experience with rain. I’m hoping there might be a break sometime this afternoon when I can walk him, as he is going stir crazy. I did walk him a couple of times in the smoke, but my nose feels like all the skin has been peeled off the inside of it, so I can’t imagine how his nose must feel. I saw people out walking their dogs with bandanas over their dog’s mouths and noses, but the news outlets have been saying that doesn’t help and may make it worse, as it makes it more difficult to breathe. I highly doubt Siggy would tolerate a bandana, anyway. He would eat it. My GSD hasn’t shown any ill effects from the smoke, but my asthmatic cat (who escaped the house and spent about 5 hours outside when we couldn’t find him one night last week) has been coughing and sneezing a lot. He is on prednisone. The cat is an escape artist and gets out frequently, spending anywhere from a few minutes to several hours outside.
Hope everyone near the fires is doing better now, with the rain! 
By the way, if anyone wants to help, the animal shelters near Paradise were desperate for money and supplies last week and likely still are. I donated to the Amazon wish list for the Butte County Humane Society. You can search for the list on Amazon, and then pick out any items you want to purchase for them, and Amazon will ship it to them (usually for free, if you are a Prime member). Easy peasy.


----------

